# which disney resort for adult trip?



## Catira (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi.. we are planning a women's only trip to disney in October. Several of us are celebrating our bdays and thought we would have a blast at disney. I am going to request an ongoing search and would like to know which resorts to request.

Many Thanks!


----------



## Serina (Jan 13, 2011)

I would suggest Grand Floridian (for hotel) and Saratoga Springs (for villa). Both have great spas. Grand Floridian is on the Disney monorail and Saratoga Springs is near Downtown Disney. Also, check the Disney Vacation Club (DVC) forum on TUG for great info. You will have a blast!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 13, 2011)

Would you be spending most of your time at the parks (which ones? Epcot?) or at the resort?  If you'll be going to Epcot, you might enjoy Beach Club Villas or Boardwalk Villas because of the proximity.

Do you want/need any of the DVC benefits?  If not, you could probably find a better resort off-site.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 13, 2011)

Girls getaway in October?  BWV or BCV---easy access to the Food & Wine festival.  Second choice: SSR, if you want to do the golf/spa thing.

However, if you need a larger unit *and* you don't have flexibility about dates, you would be best served by being as flexible as possible with resorts.


----------



## Catira (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I just put in my request for Oct.1-31 for any 2 bedroom at DVC resorts. Hopefully, I will get BCV or BWV. But, honestly I will be happy with any 2 bedroom for that time frame.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 13, 2011)

This far out, I think your chances are VERY good, especially if you're open for the entire month.

If you really want BWV or BCV and you have enough deposits, you might consider setting up TWO ongoing searches - one for BWV/BCV and one for all of the others.  If the other matches first, confirm it and buy vacation protection.  If BWV or BCV comes through, cancel the other.


----------



## larryallen (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd rent your Disney time out to someone else and use the money to go to Vegas!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 13, 2011)

Going in October then Food & Wine Festival will definitely be a part of your itinerary. BCV and BWV are in high demand. I would not bank on getting either of those resorts for your trip More then likely, it'll be Saratoga Springs, Old Key West or Animal Kingdom. 

As mentioned earlier, the Spa at Saratoga Springs is the best on Disney property


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jan 13, 2011)

We like Villas at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 13, 2011)

Just bring lots of currency or credit cards with lots of available credit. 

Fun week to me might be better in New Orleans & the French Quarter.


----------



## Merilyn (Jan 14, 2011)

It will be more difficult to get some of the resorts during FWF. OKW and SSR have more condo's so your chances are better there. I own at OKW and love it there. SSR is newer and does have a wonderful spa. Any of the resorts will be wonderful and have bus transportation to all the parks, etc. Hope your girls time out will be great! I spent my 60th with friends in LV and it was different!!!! WDW is more my speed. LV was just TOO ADULT for me.


----------



## icydog (Jan 14, 2011)

You won't be able to get into any of the Epcot resorts for F&W timeframes.. I love Old Key West. Saratoga is nice and has that great spa. OKW is more of a comfortable place, like having an apartment in a Condo more than a timeshare high-rise resort. Both are nice. I hope you get something you like.


----------



## kanerf (Jan 14, 2011)

I was able to snag a 1 bedroom at BCV Oct 30 - Nov 6 through RCI.  I think there were 2 bedrooms at the time I made my reservation (30 Dec), but they are long gone now.  I don't have a DVC account so I can't see that inventory.


----------



## Catira (Jan 14, 2011)

kanerf said:


> I was able to snag a 1 bedroom at BCV Oct 30 - Nov 6 through RCI.  I think there were 2 bedrooms at the time I made my reservation (30 Dec), but they are long gone now.  I don't have a DVC account so I can't see that inventory.



I kept looking at the sightings board during December, but unfortunately at that time, I did not have a week deposited to exchange with. But being that our trip isn't until October, I am a hoping a DVC resort will be available.

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 14, 2011)

Catira said:


> I kept looking at the sightings board during December, but unfortunately at that time, I did not have a week deposited to exchange with.


Don't rely on the sightings board.  An Ongoing Search is the best way to go with DVC.  Set it up ASAP.  If you don't have a deposit yet, prepay next year's MFs and make a deposit.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't believe that you won't be able to exchange in to the ones you want.  I've got some pretty incredible DVC exchanges (all 2BR!) that I didn't think I would be able to get.

1) We were going to Disney over Spring Break (staying with family, in three 2BR units at Wyndham Bonnet Creek) and I wanted a DVC unit for the week before or after.  I set up an Ongoing Search and got Saratoga Springs pretty quickly.

2) I set up another Ongoing Search for the week before or after our two week trip.  I got Disney's Villas at Wilderness Lodge, extending our trip to three weeks.

3) We had three DVC units booked (the other was through RCI Points) and my brother and his family wanted to come with us, so I set up an Ongoing Search for the three specific weeks (two of them over Spring Break!) and resorts.  Within a month, I got a hit on Wilderness Lodge (a SECOND 2BR unit for the same week).

4) One of the items on my "bucket list" for the year was staying in an Animal Kingdom Villas Savannah view suite.  On 11/15, I combined a couple deposits and set up an Ongoing Search.  Less than two months later, I got a 2BR Savannah view.

So we're staying at FOUR DIFFERENT DVC properties this year (all 2BR, and one with two units!).  Many of those are ones that are very difficult to get, at times that are tough to get.

If you have (or can get) a second deposit, I think my "dual ongoing searches" solution earlier in this thread could work good for you.


----------



## Catira (Jan 14, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Don't believe that you won't be able to exchange in to the ones you want.  I've got some pretty incredible DVC exchanges (all 2BR!) that I didn't think I would be able to get.
> 
> 1) We were going to Disney over Spring Break (staying with family, in three 2BR units at Wyndham Bonnet Creek) and I wanted a DVC unit for the week before or after.  I set up an Ongoing Search and got Saratoga Springs pretty quickly.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael.. Wow you will certainly have a great time on that 3 week trip. The most we have done is 10 days. I do have an ongoing search since yesterday..just gotta be patient.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 14, 2011)

Good luck and keep us posted!  I am sure you will have a great time regardless of which resort you get!


----------

